# Jack Russell ate Ferrero Rocher



## Allie (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi, my 1-year old Jack Russell (6.5 kg) just snatched a piece of Ferrero Rocher from the shelf and ate it, foil, wrapper, and all. How worried should I be? I've seen the charts about amounts and toxicity but I'm having a bit of a hard time relating it to one piece of Ferrero Rocher...


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2010)

wont hurt him but you may get the drama queens saying differernt:thumbup:


----------



## Allie (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks Borderer! You say that with such authority, I'm breathing easier now.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

I also think he will be ok


----------



## Allie (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks NellyBelly!


----------



## hairydog (Feb 15, 2009)

Me too, will be fine!


----------



## Allie (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone! She's just such a terrible little thief! She steals everything that's not nailed down. I thought the chocolate was out of reach. She must have stood on the armrest of the sofa and put her paws up on the shelf to reach it. A thief AND an acrobat!


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2010)

There isn't exactly a lot of chocolate on a Ferrero Rocher


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2010)

I think id be a little more worrid about the foil and wrapper. Just watch to make sure it passes through as it may cause a blockage. If your dog starts to be sick this could be a possible sign there may be a blockage and to be on the safe side I personally would see a vet.


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

My JRT weighs exactly the same, and I wouldn't be worried if he ate one ferrero rocher (i'd be sad for myself missing out on one though!!!). It's a small amount of foil also. But any vomiting or diarrhoea over the next few days take her to the vet

I found my JRT in the middle of our dining room table scoffing a chocolate log one year  He's such a devious little piglet i'm surprised that's all he's gotten hold of over the years!


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2010)

there ya go told ya:thumbup:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Our old collie used to love maltesers and no way could you refuse "those" eyes. She had quite a few in her lifetime and lived to a ripe old age scot free of malteser poisoning.:thumbup:


----------



## Allie (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks for all those fast replies, you guys are great! I used to have a Springer Spaniel when I was a child, and she once ate a whole box of pralines with wrappers without any ill effects (that I can remember). I suppose it depends on the individual dog, as far as tolerance goes.


----------



## Terr (Mar 2, 2010)

He will be just fine, don't worry. Look forward to some shimmering poo tomorrow though.


----------



## Allie (Dec 19, 2010)

:lol: Shimmering poo... festive! :lol:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Can't see it causing any bother at all


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Rupert ate an aero bubble yesterday! 

I was well upset...was my last one!


----------



## bbear690 (Nov 23, 2010)

Not a dog but when my little girl was about 9 months old at chrismtmas she managed to climb onto the table and eat about 7 ferrero rocher before anyone noticed lol

Was one of those moments when everyone thinks someone is watching her 

lol


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She'll be fine not much chocolate in that anyway. Buster ate half a chocolate cake once nearly gave me a heart attack.


----------

